# Hidden and Dangerous 2 won't start or won't run or won't play



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, I borrowed Hidden and Dangerous 2 from a friend. He can play it perfectly but I cannot start it. He has a dual core, 512ram video card and 2gbram. I have a 1.6ghz, 768ram and 64mb geforce4 mx. The system requirements of the game are 1ghz, 256ram and 32mb D3D video card. 

When I start it, it immediately goes into the modify, reinstall or repair components. I click exit, then click on the hidden and dangerous 2 play icon. It says wrong cd key entered. When i typed in the cd key in the installation, the program did not stop me. Why???


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, 

What you're trying to do is, as far as I'm aware, against the user agreement of the program. 1 CD key can only be used to install 1 instance of the game on 1 system.


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Ummmm, every other game I know, own, and lent to other people all are able to be installed on multiple computers. How come not this game??? Anyways, I fixed the problem in a way that I cannot comment on cuz it would get me into trouble


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:smile: I wasn't saying it couldn't be done. All I meant to say was that TSF can not help you out with it as it's not entirely, infact, not legal at all.


----------



## magicmrt (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi. I am experiencing a similar problem but every time i click on the 'play H+D 2' icon, nothing happens. When using disc 2 and 3, it tells me the wrong disc is in the drive. When using disc one, absolutely nothing happens. I'm running it on vista and i have run the patch file but it still doesn't seem to do anything. I would be massively greatful of some help. Cheers.


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

magicmrt said:


> Hi. I am experiencing a similar problem but every time i click on the 'play H+D 2' icon, nothing happens. When using disc 2 and 3, it tells me the wrong disc is in the drive. When using disc one, absolutely nothing happens. I'm running it on vista and i have run the patch file but it still doesn't seem to do anything. I would be massively greatful of some help. Cheers.


well first open up ctrl+alt+delete (task manager) and see if the file is actually opening, if it is, try and re-install it...


----------



## clashcityrocker (Jun 17, 2008)

SnowmanG20 said:


> well first open up ctrl+alt+delete (task manager) and see if the file is actually opening, if it is, try and re-install it...


Got the same problem here - task manager shows nothing that i can see related to this. have looked for "run as admin" option but i greyed out - could it be related to this?


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want to get the game to work in an.... "unconventional" way, i'll PM you


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

zijin_cheng, read the forum rules. We do not condone illegal activities. Thread closed.


----------

